
Stanford physicist finds that swirling liquids work similarly to Bitcoin - signa11
https://news.stanford.edu/2018/04/23/swirling-liquids-shed-light-bitcoin-works/
======
rhn_mk1
I feel the headline is misleading/clickbaity; the article posits that stirring
a liquid is similar to a hash function. Hash functions have many more
applications than Bitcoin, and are only a small part of how Bitcoin operates.

~~~
blinds
He’s created a hash function and hash functions have applications apparently.

It’s publishable because you can link it to blockchain somewhere in the
article.

------
scrumbledober
Swirling liquids are a lot like Bitcoin in that they go right down the drain?

